
Google's CryptoJS CDN down? - chrisseldo
http://crypto-js.googlecode.com/svn/tags/3.0.2/build/rollups/md5.js
======
gecko
Yes—in the sense that they told everyone _over a year ago_ that they were
mothballing Google Code[1]. So yes, it's "down", permanently.

At some point, people may start rediscovering that you want everything to
reproduce the build in source control, but I've kind of given up on that. Git
made it infeasible and we retconned that into vendoring being bad.

[1] [http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/03/farewell-to-
go...](http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/03/farewell-to-google-
code.html?m=1)

~~~
mwcampbell
Can you go into more detail on why Git made it infeasible to include
everything necessary to reproduce the build in source control?

------
ocdtrekkie
Is there any good reason your website should be dependent on this URL, rather
than including the JS files on your own server?

~~~
chrisseldo
Laziness, I guess. Duly noted.

------
madgar
A subversion server is not a CDN.

